# Hello from the UK



## sjrwheeler (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey,
i'm Sam originally from Warwickshire in England but currently living in Newport, South Wales.
i am a student of Tang Soo Do, and have been so since the age of 4, i am currently 20, and studying for a degree in photography, and i am currently engaging in a photographic project based on martial arts, for which this forum has been extremly helpful in regards to research.

thank you
Sam


----------



## Drac (Jan 15, 2008)

Greetings and Hello from the USA..Welcome to MT..


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 15, 2008)

Greetings & welcome to MT.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Sam and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Sam, welcome to MT.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 15, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Jan 15, 2008)

Cheers!  Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## morph4me (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello Sam, welcome to MT


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Paul-M (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to MT, always nice to have some Welshy's around haha....keep in touch.


----------



## Whitebelt (Jan 17, 2008)

This is great, theres a sudden inrush of Welshmen! Now theres a whole THREE: You, me and Paul-M


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello nice to meet you.


----------



## sjrwheeler (Jan 22, 2008)

wow its nice to recieve such a kind welcome.
thank you


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Sam

Welcome to MartialTalk.  Feel free to wander around, poke your nose into dusty corners and otherwise expound your views on all things martially related .


----------

